# MS-Access: Probleme bei Zugriff mehrere Benutzer gleichzeitig!



## Vespia (21. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Programmiere zur Zeit als kleine Webanwendung ein Kopf- oder Zahlspiel
mit ASP.Net bei dem mehrere User gleichzeitig spielen können sollen.

Als Datenbank verwende ich MS-Access.

Spielt nur ein User dann, läuft das Spiel ohne Fehler.
Doch wenn 2 Spieler gleichzeitig spielen, tritt regelmäßig
ein Datenbankfehler: "Operation muss eine aktualisierbare Abfrage verwenden"

Das Verzeichnis in dem die DB liegt und die Datenbank selbst 
haben für den "Jeder" User das Lesen, Schreiben und Ändern-Recht.
(getestet auch mit Vollzugriff- Fehler triff weiterhin auf)

Ich lasse vor jedem DB-Zugriff den SQL-Befehl ausgeben.
Der Fehler triff auf, wenn beide User auf den selben Datensatz(Jackpot)schreibend zugreifen wollen ebenso
wenn der Schreibzugriff auf die selbe Tabelle erfolgt.

Ich vermute es hängt mit den Sperreinstellungen zusammen.
In MS-Access habe ich jede Kombination bezüglich der Sperren getestet --> keine Veränderung!

Wie löse ich das Problem?

Kann man Sperrmodi über ASP.Net programmseitig beeinflussen?

Ich dachte wenn ein Datensatz von einen User benutzt wird, er also eine Sperre darauf hat, und
ein anderer den selben benutzen will, dass der zweite in eine "Warteschleife" gelegt wird, und sobald
die SPerre von User1 freigegeben wird, User2 an die REihe kommt.

Doch ich erhalte stets eine Fehlermeldung!? 

Vielen Dank
Vespia


----------



## Sinac (22. Dezember 2004)

Hm, kann Access das überhaupt? Also wir haben hier in der Firma auch ein Programm auf Access laufen und das wird auch nix wenn 2 Leute gleichzeitig was eintragen.
Woe wäre es denn wenn du für dein Programm eine "richtige" Datenbank verwendest anstatt Access?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Thomas Darimont (22. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Ich denke das hat was damit zu tun in welchem Cursor/Lock-"Modus" du die in deiner 
Anwendung arbeitest. Den alten ADO Recordsets konnte man sagen wie sie Datensätze zu sperren haben und wie die Cursor verwaltung geschehen sollte. Schau doch mal ob du da was bei dir drehen kannst. Du verwendest doch Datasets oder?

Gruß Tom


----------

